

One of the most egregious website rips ever.  - amark

Evan Luthra (@evanluthra), who seems to view himself as some sort of design/developer savant, completely ripped of www.thesearethings.com for his personal website www.evanluthra.com. Not only did he copy their beautiful, detailed design (clearly it took them a long time) pixel for pixel, he even copied their nifty little flip-book, which included pictures of THEIR faces. And hes try to promote and profit from his theft. Pretty low. Let the shaming commence
======
runjake
Did they allegedly rip off your website? Did you originally design the
website? If you answered "no" to the last two questions, this definitely does
not belong as an HN submission.

If you said "yes" to any of the last two questions, it still doesn't really
warrant an HN post.

Inform the affected website owners and be done with it. Quit trying to stir up
drama. Flagged.

